# Hairdressing in Valencia/Spain



## Tewkesbury0 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi

I am new to this site & am looking for some advice on Hairdressing in Valencia/Spain.

I am 27 & decided a year ago that I was going to have a change of career & train to be a Hairdresser. I am due to qualify in 2 wks time & am heading out to Valencia at the end of July. I will be looking for my first job as a trainee hairdresser but realise this is not going to be easy, especially with not being able to speak Spainsh. I would be open to the idea of working in a salon a couple of days a week even if it was just to gain some experience. Me & my partner have chosen to go to Spain with the full intention of attending a Spanish school to learn the language.

Can anyone give me some advce on English Hairdressers or expat communitys please? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hiya, I dont know the Valencia area I'm afraid, but I do know it wont be easy to find work! I dont know if there are any english salons in that area, I'm sure there would be, but whether they would employ you????? Maybe if its not a money issue they would let you work with them as a free trial maybe? Altho it wont help you much initially!!! Times is hard in Spain. I think there are alot of mobile hairdressers who "do the rounds" and pick up clients thru word of mouth. 

What you could do is to find out what hairdressers there are, come over and literally go in and see what they say???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hiya, I dont know the Valencia area I'm afraid, but I do know it wont be easy to find work! I dont know if there are any english salons in that area, I'm sure there would be, but whether they would employ you????? Maybe if its not a money issue they would let you work with them as a free trial maybe? Altho it wont help you much initially!!! Times is hard in Spain. I think there are alot of mobile hairdressers who "do the rounds" and pick up clients thru word of mouth.
> 
> What you could do is to find out what hairdressers there are, come over and literally go in and see what they say???
> 
> Jo xxx


most (if not all) of the hair & beauty places around here are 'rent a chair' & you're expected to bring your own clients - so even offering a 'free trial' - unless you had your own established clients to bring with you wouldn't get you far


----------

